# Going hunting.. cadpat?



## PteSteve (1 May 2009)

Hey guys and gals I have a really dumb question that I just plain dont know the answer to, and everyone seems to tell me the same thing... "i dont know but i dont think there'd be a problem.."

My question is, can I wear my cadpat for hunting.. lets say deer or ducks?


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 May 2009)

Did your searches find this thread?:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/162.0.html

which includes this post:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/162/post-266456.html#msg266456


----------



## 1feral1 (1 May 2009)

I would stick to autumn colours for hunting etc, and there is surplus stuff out there for these seasons which is beter than any woodland ptrn.

If you want to go out camping/shooting etc, again other stuff is just as suitable, and its always best never to paramilitaryize (did I invent a new word) yourself anyways. You don't want to become a 'heat seeker' drawing the crabs to one's self.  If I came across an individual in the bush dressed as a soldier with bloused trousers, webbing etc, and carrying a rifle, I would first think what a raving nut case, and thats at 1st glance. There is just too many freaks around.

I would steer clear of wearing issued CADPAT kit when hunting etc.

There is better boots and plenty of good surplus stores around. I would stick to used stuff or new/quality brand stuff and definatly not anything made in China etc.

The ole Cdn OG107s are still around, and would be suitable, of course without any rank, flags or name tags. Surplus gortex Cdn OG c/b jackets are also out there (I have one for the winter here (- removed the Cdn flag), nice shape for $80 from Quinn's in Saskatoon), perhaps a black balaclava for warmth if its cold, and gortex gloves.

Aside from all of this if 'big game' (bear-deer-moose-elk etc) hunting, the lawful use of oranges/white and reds also have to be considered, but upland game/migratory birds (in Sask) you can wear anything.

If hunting, perhaps a decent quality OG or tan daypack with a Camelbak, some extra ammo, FAK and rats, plus any other creature comforts (toilet paper - ha).

My two cents.

OWDU


----------



## xena (1 May 2009)

I doubt it would make much difference since deer are colour blind any way.  I'm not 100% about ducks, but I think they are too.

Deer notice scent and sudden movements.  Camouflage is unlikely to help you there.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 May 2009)

You forgot hearing.

I was thinking overall contrast, as many animals can tell the contrast and not all the full colours of the spectrum as us two legged animals can see. Many animals can see colours such as some shades of red, blue and green.

OWDU

EDIT: The issue at hand here is the wearing of issued kit, and I was trying to be insightful.


----------



## xena (1 May 2009)

Ooops!

Correction to my last!

Deer are not colour blind.  I found this:

"Because deer don't clearly contrast and react to International, Day-Glo(tm) or Safety Orange doesn't mean they're colorblind (sic - sp). It only means they're not able to clearly differeniate these particular frequencies from others. I'm inclinsed (sic) to guess that, when deer graze, the identification of food is partially color (sic - sp) identification -- but that's a guess."

But yeah, back on topic about wearing issued kit, I wouldn't.  It's the Queen's kit, and it seems like, through the chain of command, she has informed you that she doesn't want you wearing it off duty.  *End of* as far as I'm concerned.

Yeah, and I DID forget about hearing.  Oooh, I'm just getting old and everything's just slipping away...

{Edited because I type like I'm wearing mitts!}


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 May 2009)

Why on earth would you want to wear something the whole army hates when you've have a wonderful excuse to shop online at places like Cabella's for outstanding stuff like this?:


----------



## X-mo-1979 (3 May 2009)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Why on earth would you want to wear something the whole army hates when you've have a wonderful excuse to shop online at places like Cabella's for outstanding stuff like this?:


AGREED!!

Why would you want to!My wife has to force me to put it on most days!


----------



## Armymedic (3 May 2009)

As just nicely pointed out, there is much better outdoor gear available for hunting than what the CF currently issues.


----------



## PteSteve (4 May 2009)

sorry but to clarify.. im not wondering if cadpat is effective or not.. im wondering if wearing it could get me in any trouble...


----------



## dangerboy (4 May 2009)

As I presume you are reserve the fol regulation in the dress manual apply:



> 38. Reserve Force. Members of the Reserve
> Force shall not wear uniform except when:
> 
> a. on duty, or proceeding to or from their place
> ...



So you are not allowed to wear it hunting.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 May 2009)

And of course, I'll play devil's advocate and say this:  You can do anything you want in the military, just don't get caught doing it!  (and when you DO get caught doing it, don't try to plead ignorance...)

We can all pump out dress regs and suggest the proper course of action but I am pretty sure we have all seen a soldier or two in our lifetime, mowing the lawn in their uniform at the end of a long day.  That'a against the dress regs as well.

As for why PteSteve would want to wear parts of his uniform hunting is obvious:  he's a private, he may make more than some of us did as a private but maybe his budget does not allow for sweet purchases of high end camo gear from Cabella's?


----------



## PteSteve (4 May 2009)

haha you hit the nail on the head there bzzliteyr.. and dangerboy thanks for the straight answer!


----------



## Cormen (4 May 2009)

Camo doesnt make a huge difference when blind shooting, or even walking through the woods, Bow hunting would be another story.

Like said their color blind, the scent and movements you make are whats going to count. You would just be as well off with OD garments, plus you need a certain amount of Blaze orange anyways.


----------



## hiddenflame (15 May 2009)

!
And simply to say, pretty sure you need a license and to wear bright clothing- my dad was wearing camo and thats why he has a bullet in his back.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 May 2009)

Davis (HiddenFlame) said:
			
		

> !
> And simply to say, pretty sure you need a license and to wear bright clothing- my dad was wearing camo and thats why he has a bullet in his back.



The following is from the 2009 Ontario Hunting Regulations Summary:



> Hunter Orange
> 
> The objective of the hunter orange regulation is to maximize hunter safety without negatively impacting hunting success. Under this regulation, *all licensed hunters, including bow hunters and falconers, hunting during the gun season for deer and moose, are required to wear hunter orange*. This requirement does not apply to persons who are hunting migratory game birds, except woodcock.
> 
> ...



As you can see, there are various circumstances where hunter orange is not required.  I expect similar regulations exist in other provinces as well.


----------

